# dogbox in a trailer?



## duckhunter29 (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever thought about building a dogbox in the front part of your decoy trailer? i am just curious because my dogbox for my truck is a pain the a** to put in and take out every time, ecspecailly that we dont use my truck very often. i am just trying to think of an easier way to transport my pooch this fall. I am interested to hear if anybody has any good ways on how they do it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I personally hate the idea. I considered it for a two dog box. But looking at my trailer in the mirror going down a gravel road changed my mind. They are so light that the slide all over and bounce like none other. Add to that the fact that trailers are pitch black usually and I would think you have one scared pooch.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have the dogs ride in the pickup. After all they do earn it.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

What a dumb idea?? :eyeroll: I have my lab in her kennel in my back seat of the truck..


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I had Crow River MFG custom make 4 dog boxes in the front of my enclosed trailer. They are no longer in the dog trailer business but I'm sure you could do a search and find something comparable. They work out well for the dogs to sleep in at night time, it looks just like a dog trailer you would see at a normal field trial.

Dan


----------



## duckhunter054 (Sep 29, 2009)

I look down on the people who have their dogs traveling in trailers. I think its just cruel. I have seen too many accidents involving trailers leaving the truck, it would be horrible if a dog was in there. They give you %100 in the field, give em a break and at least put them in a kennel in the back of the truck.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a guy offer to ride in the trailer once to see what moves around, I never hit the open road and didn't drive fast Simply pulled it as I normally would. When he got out he said he could hardly stay on his feet it bounced so much. Let the dog ride inside where it's warm that's what trucks are for.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

I've road in our trailer before and it does bounce ALOT mostly when your going across the field. I think the only way i wouldn't let the dog on the inside of my truck is if someone along was allergic to dogs or if the dog was Covered in mud. My dog rides in the back of my truck with my back window so he can give me kisses all the way across the field


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow. There are tons of people that have trailers. Has anyone ever gone to a hunt trial? That is all you see is dog trailers. You can always slow down when driving in fields or down gravel roads.

Back to your question, I have seen a couple lately while looking for a 5x8 trailer as that is what I am thinking of doing right now also. Putting a door on each side to have two kennels inside. I am probably going to buy the doors from Outlaw Sled Dogs. Let me know if you end up doing it I would like to see it.
Kevin


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Save Hens said:


> What a dumb idea?? :eyeroll: I have my lab in her kennel in my back seat of the truck..


x2

why dont you put a seat with a seatbelt in the trailer and leave your kid in there....same difference...trailer comes unhooked not only would you lose your investment but you would lose your family member too!

I personally would try to rig something up to make it easier to put in and out of the pickup box if it is a hassel...or just invest in some neoprene seat covers and let him ride shotgun...imo i would not leave my dog in the trailer.

just experiment and see what fits you and your pooch the best


----------

